# My challenge to 60kg Dumbell Press ( Dedicated for those Strongman out there)



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

It's going to be a regular update of just this movement.

Today was good.

1x6 on 30kg Dumbell over head, which was pretty strict.






1x2 on 40kg :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Struggled on them 40s but well done for keeping going. I am sure you will get the 60 before long!!

Good luck mate.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Struggled on them 40s but well done for keeping going. I am sure you will get the 60 before long!!
> 
> Good luck mate.


ha thanks buddy, Yeah surprisingly 60kg on one arm to press overhead is some SERIOUS weight! Seen the worlds elite press 100kg.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> ha thanks buddy, Yeah surprisingly 60kg on one arm to press overhead is some SERIOUS weight! Seen the worlds elite press 100kg.


I imagine it is mate. Might have to give the 30s a go soon as never tried it before. Waiting to see if your form is right(from others opinions) and I will copy lol.

I reckon 60 is possible though definatley.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I've no doubt, I don't think form was that bad too be honest, I mean, Maybe need to try and keep abit straighter, although don't think I've got to many technique issues.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

@ewen is the man for these. he does 60kgs (if this is same excercise, didnt see vid)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

60kg is a massive weight overhead , i have a 75kg db to press over head in my next comp mg:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> 60kg is a massive weight overhead , i have a 75kg db to press over head in my next comp mg:


Is the form good in the vid ewen? Or is there any good ones I can find that will show me good form as I want to try these pretty soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Is the form good in the vid ewen? Or is there any good ones I can find that will show me good form as I want to try these pretty soon.


unless you aim to compete in a one arm db press comp then its pointless doing them .

however lower rep sets without a belt are good for core and stabilizer muscles .


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> unless you aim to compete in a one arm db press comp then its pointless doing them .
> 
> however lower rep sets without a belt are good for core and stabilizer muscles .


I aim to compete next year so just wanted to try them. Will get myself a belt and give them a go. Not going crazy just looking at some of the strongman things I can do without the equipment.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> I've no doubt, I don't think form was that bad too be honest, I mean, Maybe need to try and keep abit straighter, although don't think I've got to many technique issues.


I am sure you will get it mate. It is a big weight but you seems to be getting better everytime so sure you will have it before long.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> unless you aim to compete in a one arm db press comp then its pointless doing them .
> 
> however lower rep sets without a belt are good for core and stabilizer muscles .


Well I am debating it, Strongman, but just don't know how it would be possible. Of course they have " Natural Strongman" even though testing is not done so who knows. I am trying them to a) build my core. B) Get stronger on the Bench. c) increase my ego as if it's not already big enough. 

All I want to do is win a British title. is that is my main goal then I'd possibly pack up powerlifting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well I am debating it, Strongman, but just don't know how it would be possible. Of course they have " Natural Strongman" even though testing is not done so who knows. I am trying them to a) build my core. B) Get stronger on the Bench. c) increase my ego as if it's not already big enough.
> 
> All I want to do is win a British title. is that is my main goal then I'd possibly pack up powerlifting.


steroids and sport go hand in hand .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> steroids and sport go hand in hand .


I'll pretend I didn't notice that comment Mr

I can do it with hard work perseverance and determination. I would NEVER take steroids to be less than average. I could never live it down. I will be a British Champion with hard work and just consistent training. Give me another 1 and a half or 2 months and I'll be repping 195 or 200kg on the deadlift I know it's not alot but it's better than where I am at the moment. I am confident I will be at 210 in no time. Coming out abit wider on deadlifts finding it much much better.

" With my chicken legs".:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I'll pretend I didn't notice that comment Mr
> 
> I can do it with hard work perseverance and determination. I would NEVER take steroids to be less than average. I could never live it down. I will be a British Champion with hard work and just consistent training. Give me another 1 and a half or 2 months and I'll be repping 195 or 200kg on the deadlift I know it's not alot but it's better than where I am at the moment. I am confident I will be at 210 in no time. Coming out abit wider on deadlifts finding it much much better.
> 
> " With my chicken legs".:laugh:


steroids and sport go hand in hand


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Ewen I appreciate that but it does not make it right.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen I appreciate that but it does not make it right.


im not saying take steroids lol

im happy to jab some aas :laugh:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well I am debating it, Strongman, but just don't know how it would be possible. Of course they have " Natural Strongman" even though testing is not done so who knows. I am trying them to a) build my core. B) Get stronger on the Bench. c) increase my ego as if it's not already big enough.
> 
> All I want to do is win a British title. is that is my main goal then I'd possibly pack up powerlifting.


Surely they are just going to be full of cheats then?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> im not saying take steroids lol
> 
> im happy to jab some aas :laugh:


LOL, bet you'd like to jab my glutes you perve! haha:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> LOL, bet you'd like to jab my glutes you perve! haha:laugh:


no you **** .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

As long as I eat BIG, Sleep well, and take my vitamins I'll get big gains!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen I appreciate that but it does not make it right.


Why is it not right?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Why is it not right?


 Chirs this is not right because Steroids are BANNED SUBSTANCES in about 95% of sports!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Chirs this is not right because Steroids are BANNED SUBSTANCES in about 95% of sports!


powermyself sell hybrid steroids (pro hormones) which are also banned in sports that ban steroid/ped use so why do you rep for a company that clearly go against your morals ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> powermyself sell hybrid steroids (pro hormones) which are also banned in sports that ban steroid/ped use so why do you rep for a company that clearly go against your morals ?


I not against people using them of course I have friends that use gear, don't bother me, but I don't like people justifying using them in tested feds, Ewen don't start on me mate. People will do what they need and that's cool with me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I not against people using them of course I have friends that use gear, don't bother me, but I don't like people justifying using them in tested feds, Ewen don't start on me mate. People will do what they need and that's cool with me.


i agree people using gear then doing natty comps is wrong .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I said to Andy Bolton today " Do you think I can get a record" he replies modestly " No idea train and see".

I must say I have the upmost respect for that man. When he first ever deadlifted he pulled 330kg absolutely insane genetic makeup.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I said to Andy Bolton today " Do you think I can get a record" he replies modestly " No idea train and see".
> 
> I must say I have the upmost respect for that man. When he first ever deadlifted he pulled 330kg absolutely insane genetic makeup.


What does he deadlift now?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

460kg.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I call bs on that .

Nobody pulks 330 first time deadlifting and workd record is 451 .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> I must say I have the upmost respect for that man. When he first ever deadlifted he pulled 330kg absolutely insane genetic makeup.


Bollocks.

And it's sad to say but if you want a world record your gonna have to get that 'edge' like every other cnut has.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> I call bs on that .
> 
> Nobody pulks 330 first time deadlifting and workd record is 451 .


It was 457.kg, By andy Bolton. Now Benedikt has the record raw and equipped. it's 460kg.

I was dubious myself but who was I to argue with the best powerlifter all time. He did deadlift in around 1991 like 360kg in BWLA which now is founded as the GBPF. HE was only 21 at the time. So yes I think that fact was BS.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> It was 457.kg, By andy Bolton. Now Benedikt has the record raw and equipped. it's 460kg.
> 
> I was dubious myself but who was I to argue with the best powerlifter all time. He did deadlift in around 1991 like 360kg in BWLA which now is founded as the GBPF. HE was only 21 at the time. So yes I think that fact was BS.


is he a natty then ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha,, YEAH TOTALLY:laugh:

You think I'm that bluddy stupid LOL.

interesting interview with Andy Bolton on the below link he was 14 stone at 13 years of age, madness.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110707142136/http://www.andrew-bolton.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=9


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hahaha,, YEAH TOTALLY:laugh:
> 
> You think I'm that bluddy stupid LOL.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> I said to Andy Bolton today " Do you think I can get a record" he replies modestly " No idea train and see".
> 
> I must say I have the upmost respect for that man. When he first ever deadlifted he pulled 330kg absolutely insane genetic makeup.


That number seems to creep up with time - he allegedly pulled 260kgs the first time he tried which I can believe as he was 19 and I at 17 pulling for the first time pulled 230kgs


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> That number seems to creep up with time - he allegedly pulled 260kgs the first time he tried which I can believe as he was 19 and I at 17 pulling for the first time pulled 230kgs


You really pulled that I find that hard to believe personally dont take it the wrong way Tom martin pulls 350-360 he pulled no were near 230 first time.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> You really pulled that I find that hard to believe personally dont take it the wrong way Tom martin pulls 350-360 he pulled no were near 230 first time.


I pull more than Tom Martin and was also a lot heavier


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I pull more than Tom Martin and was also a lot heavier


What is your PB on deadlift?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

kingdale said:


> What is your PB on deadlift?


A lot :-D but not as much as Benni


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> As long as I eat BIG, Sleep well, and take my vitamins I'll get big gains!


Reminded me so much of this, and he was a natty too !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> What is your PB on deadlift?





MattGriff said:


> A lot :-D but not as much as Benni


shall find out roughly as its 320 for reps on the 19th


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> shall find out roughly as its 320 for reps on the 19th


From 16 inches so you will still be none the wiser ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> From 16 inches so you will still be none the wiser ;-)


Best hope you pull it then haha

I did ask denny as all it says deadlift oly bar with wheels on platform .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Best hope you pull it then haha
> 
> I did ask denny as all it says deadlift oly bar with wheels on platform .


It is giant wheels so technically from the floor but the height is high.

I bloody better - I'm giving up if I can't partial that weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> It is giant wheels so technically from the floor but the height is high.
> 
> I bloody better - I'm giving up if I can't partial that weight.


See you got that jock ken nostickyicky however you say it lol

I know your a strong cnut and dont need me to say it but I wish you best of luck buddy .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> See you got that jock ken nostickyicky however you say it lol
> 
> I know your a strong cnut and dont need me to say it but I wish you best of luck buddy .


Cheers mate, should be fun. I know Big Lloyd Renals is doing it so he must be in with a good shot of victory - whatever happens though will be good to compete there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Cheers mate, should be fun. I know Big Lloyd Renals is doing it so he must be in with a good shot of victory - whatever happens though will be good to compete there.


And he has a beard


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> And he has a beard


He does, and it is better than mine!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> He does, and it is better than mine!


yes because your`s is ginger :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> yes because your`s is ginger :laugh:


That's strawberry blonde to you fatty!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I've got Ginger hair to.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

i have a ginger beard..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuking gingers allover


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> fcuking gingers allover


your only jealous


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

small for now said:


> your only jealous


of smelly gingers with massive warts on their willies :lol:

no .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> of smelly gingers with massive warts on their willies :lol:
> 
> no .


Now tell everyone how you found out about my wart!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Now tell everyone how you found out about my wart!


They just found out


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Wish i could attempt some of these myself, would hope to manage 55-60kg, currently doing 4 sets of 5-8 on 45kg @ 81kg bodyweight.

You should have a browse if not over some quick youtube powerman clips on the technique of the press, valuable quick improvements.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

strongmanmatt said:


> Well I am debating it, Strongman, but just don't know how it would be possible. Of course they have " Natural Strongman" even though testing is not done so who knows. I am trying them to a) build my core. B) Get stronger on the Bench. c) increase my ego as if it's not already big enough.
> 
> All I want to do is win a British title. is that is my main goal then I'd possibly pack up powerlifting.


Great attitude!! I enjoyed lifting heavy many moons ago had a 52kg one arm shoulder presss could only do the right side not both like Poundstone!! Was a true head turner in the gym (most people probably thinking why is he doing that?)

Your right it just gives you a great sence of power!! yea budy!!


----------

